# UA changes my non-stop flight to MCO...



## Denise L (Jun 17, 2006)

...to include a plane change in DEN, but the connecting flight leaves before we land in DEN!

 Has this ever happened to someone before? Is it a computer glitch or a human error?

First, I get an automated call from UA asking me to call about a flight change. I logged on to UA and printed out the "changed itinerary." Then I called them up and the agent read the itinerary which included our arrival into DEN at 4:15 PM and our departure out of DEN at 3:40 PM (same day).  I tried to interrupt but he kept reading.  Then he asked, is this okay?

Of course I said, no, how can we be on a flight that leaves before our other one gets there, etc. So he found a non-stop flight (our original flight #!) and put us on that. 

I thought that the whole thing was very odd. The original flight is still there, only leaving 2.5 hours earlier than before. Why couldn't they just tell us that the flight was leaving earlier and leave us on that flight, instead of switching us to a connecting flight with no possible way to make the connection?

Does this happen often?

All's well so far, until the next change...


----------



## camachinist (Jun 17, 2006)

> Does this happen often?



Yes, and be sure to check your seat assignments and call back to correct any changes from your desired ones..

Oh, yeah, don't forget to make sure any upgrade requests are still in place...

Pat


----------



## mdmbdumont (Jun 17, 2006)

One the things that used to drive me nuts about UScair  seems that now that they code share or whatever with United they also share the same annoying practice


----------



## Denise L (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks. I just can't believe they would rebook us on flights that don't connect properly. If I hadn't noticed it, would they just have let us fly to DEN and miss the other flight?

So far, it looks like we have the correct flights and seats...but a lot can happen between now and November!


----------



## camachinist (Jun 18, 2006)

Watch for another schedule change in early September....

Pat


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 19, 2006)

Northwest is killing me with changes too!  They are all doing schedule consolidation and realignment of connections.  As soon as they do one that doesn't work for you, you should call and have them fix it.  NWA has been very accommodating whenever they've "messed me up" with their schedule changes.

Yvonne


----------



## grest (Jun 19, 2006)

I once had my flight changed 11 times!!
Connie


----------



## elaine (Jun 19, 2006)

*happened to me--I called and said unacceptable and picked the flight I wanted*

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Denise L (Jun 19, 2006)

I am amazed. I didn't realize that this happened all the time.  Well, I'll keep an eye on the flights in September. I hope it doesn't change again. I like the current flight schedule even better than the original one!


----------



## Icarus (Jun 19, 2006)

Schedule changes happen all the time. The kind of change they hit you with is unusual, especially if the non-stop flight number and/or equipment didn't change.

It's more likely to happen with impossible or bad connections if you have complex itineraries involving more than one airline.

We had the problem come up on our recent Thailand award trip. We were able to book at the saver award level only using a combination of UA and Thai Airlines via Osaka. Thai airlines started flying non-stop from LAX to Bangkok after we booked our trip, which made our itinerary much worse in one direction, and impossible in the other direction, since it was that flight we were connecting into/from. Fortunately, when that happens, UA is more willing to open up inventory on their own flights to fix the problem if they can, so we ended up on all UA itinerary via Narita (Tokyo).

It's always a good idea to check on your itineraries from time to time, even the simple ones.

-David


----------



## miramis2 (Jun 20, 2006)

The airline system for some reason I've found doesnt search for earlier flights options when there's a time table change it'll only search for a later time. Why I dont know so the only thing that helps I've found out is to be very alert when booking something fairly well in advance.


----------



## calgal (Jun 24, 2006)

UA just did the same thing to me. Changed my nonstop SFO-MCO flight to an impossible one-stop in Denver. These tix were purchased with FF miles. When I called and spoke with a CSR initially he said there were no FF coach seats left on the nonstop flight now scheduled to leave 11AM instead of 1PM. When I insisted, 5 seats appeared. But my question is: if there were no FF seats available on the new nonstop flight, would I have the right to ask them to create FF seats in order to provide me with a comparable flight experience (ie, nonstop) to what I had originally reserved?


----------



## camachinist (Jun 24, 2006)

> if there were no FF seats available on the new nonstop flight, would I have the right to ask them to create FF seats in order to provide me with a comparable flight experience (ie, nonstop) to what I had originally reserved?



You can ask, and the CSR can phone yield management to request freeing up the requisite number of XY (saver economy) seats. It doesn't always mean it'll happen. 

BTW, did you do a dummy booking to check for XY seats before calling? Sometimes the CSR's don't have (or don't care to look for) the proper information.

Pat


----------



## calgal (Jun 24, 2006)

Pat, No I didn't check inventory prior to calling. I just called in. a little frantic. This was 3 days after the message was left on my home phone machine, as we just got back from Newport Coast last night and got the message. I think I was lucky to get what I wanted. I did check on the UA site after completing the call (I need 1 more ticket same flights) and there are no FF tix available at all for 3/31, even with the 1-stop inventory.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 24, 2006)

Give me your routing....

I'm assuming SFO/OAK/SJC -> DEN/ORD -> MCO

Sometimes breaking it down by segment can help. You can check inventory and offer up routings that aren't obvious, like perhaps through PHL/WAS/CLT. They could also do a saver *A award on US metal for the remaining ticket, if routing is an issue.

IMO, it shouldn't be a problem to get the remaining ticket, though you may get a different routing. If you can (on UA metal), take that and waitlist for your preferred routing.

Pat


----------



## Icarus (Jun 24, 2006)

United CSRs have a lot more leeway to fix problems caused by changed routings and schedule changes, even when the required inventory doesn't exist on the original or desired routing.

Sounds like that's what they did in your case.

As far as your rights are concerned, probably the only "right" you have in the event of a schedule or routing change that doesn't work for you is to get a refund of your money for paid tickets or miles for an FF ticket. (In both cases, without paying a penalty fee.)

-David


----------



## calgal (Jun 24, 2006)

Pat, I am reluctant to book anything other than the exact flights the rest of my family is on, as if the waitlisted nonstops didn't come through, my husband would be travelling alone with all 4 kids. Actually, might be kind of restful for me...
There have been only 5 FF saver seats released for these flights since they first were available and I grabbed all 5. The itinerary is SFO/MCO flight 292 3/31, return flight 295 4/8. I have been watching the pricing and the least expensive I have seen is $487 for coach. Current price is $507. I thought if I see a fare for $400 or less I will grab it, as the week of travel is Easter week.


----------



## camachinist (Jun 25, 2006)

Some numbers...


```
Fare Details
 
Departing Airport 	SFO
Arriving Airport 	ORL
Departure Date 	03/31/07
 
Note:
The fares listed do not include airport and/or security fees.
 
Fare Basis 	Airline 	Booking Class 	Trip Type 	Fare 	Effective Date 	Expiration Date 	 
152 Fares Returned
KZH7NK 	HP 	K 	Round-Trip 	308.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
TEA14NR 	NK 	T 	Round-Trip 	337.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
Q14FL 	FL 	Q 	One-Way 	169.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
W14NRX 	F9 	W 	One-Way 	174.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
S21RMZN 	AA 	S 	Round-Trip 	358.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
TEA7NR 	NK 	T 	Round-Trip 	358.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
WA14N2U 	US 	W 	One-Way 	189.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
V21NX 	UA 	V 	One-Way 	189.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
LA14N2U 	HP 	L 	One-Way 	189.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
QA21NN 	CO 	Q 	One-Way 	193.00 (USD) 			View Rules    View Routing
```

Useful for fare trends.....

Availability SFO-MCO:


```
Flight Availability - SFO to MCO - 03/31/07
Airline 	Flight 	Stops 	Departure 	Arrival 	Aircraft 	Meal 	Available Classes 	 
7 Flights Returned
0 Connections
  	UA 	292 	0 	SFO
03/31/07 11:05AM 	MCO
03/31/07 07:05PM 	752 	L 	F9 Y9 B9 M9 E9 U9 H9 Q9 V0 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 P9 A9 	
0 Connections
  	HP 	567 	1 	SFO
03/31/07 06:00AM 	MCO
03/31/07 04:00PM 	320 	B 	F4 A0 Y4 H4 S4 N4 T4 R4 W4 B0 Q0 L0 K0 V0 M0 O0 X0 	
1 Connection
  	UA 	1184 	0 	SFO
03/31/07 06:00AM 	DEN
03/31/07 09:25AM 	752 	B 	F9 Y9 B9 M9 E9 U8 H0 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 P9 A8 	
UA 	1422 	0 	DEN
03/31/07 10:05AM 	MCO
03/31/07 03:31PM 	32S 	G 	Y9 B9 M9 E9 U8 H0 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 	
1 Connection
  	HP 	486 	0 	SFO
03/31/07 06:00AM 	PHX
03/31/07 07:52AM 	320 		F4 A0 Y4 H4 S4 N4 T4 R4 W4 B4 Q4 L4 K4 V4 M4 O4 X0 	
HP 	567 	0 	PHX
03/31/07 08:48AM 	MCO
03/31/07 04:00PM 	320 	B 	F4 A0 Y4 H4 S4 N4 T4 R4 W4 B0 Q0 L0 K0 V0 M0 O0 X0 	
1 Connection
  	UA 	750 	0 	SFO
03/31/07 07:55AM 	DEN
03/31/07 11:30AM 	752 	B 	F9 Y9 B9 M9 E9 U9 H9 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 P6 A2 	
UA 	1428 	0 	DEN
03/31/07 12:20PM 	MCO
03/31/07 05:49PM 	32S 	G 	Y9 B9 M9 E9 U9 H9 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 	
1 Connection
  	UA 	1153 	0 	SFO
03/31/07 08:15AM 	LAX
03/31/07 09:34AM 	733 		F3 Y9 B9 M9 E9 U0 H0 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K0 L0 G0 P0 A0 	
UA 	272 	0 	LAX
03/31/07 10:40AM 	MCO
03/31/07 06:10PM 	319 	L 	F8 Y9 B9 M9 E9 U0 H0 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K0 L0 G0 P0 A0
```

Availability inbound MCO-SFO:


```
Flight Availability - MCO to SFO - 04/08/07
Airline 	Flight 	Stops 	Departure 	Arrival 	Aircraft 	Meal 	Available Classes 	 
7 Flights Returned
0 Connections
  	UA 	295 	0 	MCO
04/08/07 08:33AM 	SFO
04/08/07 11:02AM 	752 	B 	F9 Y9 B9 M9 E9 U9 H9 Q9 V9 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 P9 A9 	
0 Connections
  	UA 	1441 	2 	MCO
04/08/07 02:38PM 	SFO
04/08/07 08:21PM 	32S 		Y9 B9 M9 E9 U0 H0 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K0 L0 G0 	
1 Connection
  	UA 	1593 	0 	MCO
04/08/07 06:00AM 	DEN
04/08/07 08:00AM 	32S 	G 	Y9 B9 M9 E9 U9 H0 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 	
UA 	893 	0 	DEN
04/08/07 08:34AM 	SFO
04/08/07 10:09AM 	752 	B 	F9 C9 Y9 B9 M9 E9 U9 H0 Q0 V0 W0 S0 T0 K9 L0 G0 P9 A9 D9 Z9 	
1 Connection
  	HP 	182 	0 	MCO
04/08/07 07:30AM 	PHX
04/08/07 09:15AM 	320 	B 	F4 A0 Y4 H4 S4 N4 T4 R4 W4 B0 Q0 L0 K0 V0 M0 O0 X0 	
HP 	805 	0 	PHX
04/08/07 09:55AM 	SFO
04/08/07 11:55AM 	319 		F4 A0 Y4 H4 S4 N4 T4 R4 W4 B4 Q0 L0 K0 V0 M0 O0 X0
```

Looking at the fare buckets, my instinct is UA is quite satisfied with only offering the higher priced fare buckets at this juncture, as they figure the planes will fill up. Ditto with lack of saver seats available. That may change, likely right after Christmas. At this juncture, both of your preferred flights have few seat assignments.

Pat


----------



## Denise L (Jun 25, 2006)

calgal,

Your outbound flight was the same one that was changed to the impossible connecting flights for us, too.  We are on revenue tickets, so I was relieved that they put us back on our original flight #292.

I'm pretty sure that I have had UA change flights/routing for FF tix before, and because they were FF tix, the agent claimed that we had to take what we could get.  I didn't get a lot of help back then, and wasn't treated well, but we were able to get to our destination and back.

Glad it all worked out for you. Last year, we paid over $600 for that UA#292, so your prices sound much better than ours!


----------



## camachinist (Jun 25, 2006)

Denise,

These are issues where 2 things are helpful, even when flying on award tickets (which are "paid" for, just like revenue tickets are).

1. Having elite status with the airline.

2. Calling back if you don't hear the answer which makes sense to you.

Pat


----------



## Denise L (Jul 30, 2006)

I just wanted to update this thread because United changed its flight schedule AGAIN! I guess I need to check every month or something.

Anyhow, first we were on UA#292, leaving at SFO at 1:36 pm, arriving 9:36 pm.

Then we were moved to impossible connecting flights, so I called and got back on UA#292 leaving at 11:10 am, arriving 7:10 pm.

I just noticed tonight that we were moved to a connecting flight again, leaving at 11:05 am, arriving 9:10 pm.

So I called and got put back on UA#292, leaving at 1:06 pm.

I hope that they change the schedule again, and leave a bit earlier  . I was pretty happy with that 11:10 flight. Now we don't get to MCO until 9:06 pm.

I'm wondering if it's better to get a connecting flight out of SJC, but in all likelihood that would change too and then we'd be worse off. At least if I keep getting on flight #292, we should get there with our luggage  !


----------



## calgal (Jul 31, 2006)

Denise, Thank you for posting this schedule change. I just checked my flight #292 on 3/31, and it still leaves at 11AM. I will keep a close watch on it. By the way, the airfare is now up to $627 R/T for the nonstop flights, and I still need to buy 1 more ticket. I guess I should have grabbed the $487 when I saw it. You did warn me...


----------



## Denise L (Sep 28, 2006)

*More changes*

Schedule change again (Pat, of course you were right).

Now #292 leaves SFO at 1:50 PM, arrives MCO 9:54 PM. Later and later!

Our connecting flight home now has a 3.5 hour layover in DEN. I can't decide whether to change those flights or not, since we now get into SJC over 3 hours later than before. MCO-DEN-SJC arrives 10:23 PM versus 7:03 PM.

Is there a chance that they will change it back again to a better connection?


----------



## camachinist (Sep 28, 2006)

I doubt you'll see another schedule change for a November flight, but stranger things have happened 

You could try for MCO-IAD-SJC but I doubt it would help much. Personally, I think DEN is your best cx bet for that time of year.

On the plus side, the DEN RCC's should have new furniture by the time you go through. Maybe Dave has an extra pass or two he can spare 

Pat


----------



## Denise L (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks, Pat.

There is a 11:50 AM flight, connecting through DEN, arriving into SJC at 5:58 PM. We took this flight last year. Our morning was a frenzied rush to get out of the resort since our kids were still on Pacific time...

This year, we thought we'd try a later flight, and it keeps getting later and later. So now I'm wondering if I should ask for the earlier flight. I don't like getting home late, but I don't like leaving early (Magical Express makes you leave your resort 3 hours prior to departure).

So is DEN a nice airport to hang around in? Kid restaurants like McDonald's? I haven't been there in ages.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 28, 2006)

Personally, I'd go with the later flight, but that's me 

Regarding amenities in DEN, plenty to choose from.

http://www.flydenver.com/shops/food/index.asp

My wife has even gotten a couple good massages there. We usually hang out at the UA RCC (their lounge) but I recall grabbing McDonald's on numerous occasions up in the b37 area and service was quick and the food was hot and tasty. Be aware the concourses are longer than they might appear.

Pat


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 30, 2006)

*Here is another one*

What is the best way to handle this situation?

My son and his girlfriend booked airfare from DC to Puerto Vallarta for December.  She is using FF miles and he bookked his on the same flights through Orbitz.  Her tickets are on American and his are on Mexicana but they are the same flights - operated by American.  Now AA has changed the flights leaving them only 30 minutes to make their connection at O'Hare.  I guess this is barely doable if everything goes according to schedule but if it doesn't, there are no more flights to Puerto Vallarta that day.  AA has a better connection through Dallas with 1 1/2 hours between flights. 

How would you approach this with the airlines?  Do you contact Orbitz? Mexicana? AA?  What if one of them can change their flights and the other cannot?  Who should try first?  I know there are no more FF ticket to PV that day now.


----------



## camachinist (Sep 30, 2006)

Am I close?


```
AA 1189
	
0
	DCA
12/10/06 06:50 AM 	ORD
12/10/06 07:50 AM 	S80
	K 	F7 A7 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O1 		
	 AA 2265
	
0
	ORD
12/10/06 09:20 AM 	PVR
12/10/06 01:45 PM 	S80
	B 	J7 D7 I0 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O1
```

Didn't know dates so just entered random. Looks like listed flights are well within MCT.

Here's similar through DFW...


```
1 Connections
	
 
	
	
	
				
	 AA 1315
	
0
	IAD
12/10/06 08:55 AM 	DFW
12/10/06 11:30 AM 	S80
	B 	F7 A7 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
	 AA 505
	
0
	DFW
12/10/06 12:30 PM 	PVR
12/10/06 03:10 PM 	S80
	L 	J7 D3 I0 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
 1 Connections
	
 
	
	
	
				
	 AA 1309
	
0
	IAD
12/10/06 01:25 PM 	DFW
12/10/06 03:45 PM 	S80
	L 	F7 A7 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
	 AA 801
	
0
	DFW
12/10/06 07:15 PM 	PVR
12/10/06 10:00 PM 	S80
	D 	J7 D7 I0 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
 1 Connections
	
 
	
	
	
				
	 AA 1607
	
0
	IAD
12/10/06 06:00 AM 	DFW
12/10/06 08:15 AM 	S80
	B 	F7 A7 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
	 AA 505
	
0
	DFW
12/10/06 12:30 PM 	PVR
12/10/06 03:10 PM 	S80
	L 	J7 D3 I0 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
 1 Connections
	
 
	
	
	
				
	 AA 1507
	
0
	DCA
12/10/06 03:50 PM 	DFW
12/10/06 06:10 PM 	738
	S 	F7 A7 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
	 AA 801
	
0
	DFW
12/10/06 07:15 PM 	PVR
12/10/06 10:00 PM 	S80
	D 	J7 D7 I0 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
 1 Connections
	
 
	
	
	
				
	 AA 821
	
0
	BWI
12/10/06 03:25 PM 	DFW
12/10/06 05:50 PM 	757
	S 	F7 A7 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 V7 G7 Q7 S7 O7 N7 		
	 AA 801
	
0
	DFW
12/10/06 07:15 PM 	PVR
12/10/06 10:00 PM 	S80
	D 	J7 D7 I0 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 V7 G7 Q7 S7 O7 N7 		
 1 Connections
	
 
	
	
	
				
	 AA 475
	
0
	DCA
12/10/06 08:25 AM 	DFW
12/10/06 10:45 AM 	738
	B 	F7 A7 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7 		
	 AA 505
	
0
	DFW
12/10/06 12:30 PM 	PVR
12/10/06 03:10 PM 	S80
	L 	J7 D3 I0 Y7 B7 H7 K7 M7 W7 L7 G7 V7 S7 Q7 N7 O7
```

A lot more options there. 

Pretty sure son will have to work through Orbitz as they "own" reservation. FF tix will likely be hardest to change and that is what I would persue first.

More specifics might garner a better response.

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Sep 30, 2006)

What I would do is call AA with both AA record locators. Explain the situation and see if they will reroute them through DFW. Ask AA if 30 minutes is a legal connection at ORD. If it isn't, they should change the flights with no problems. I just had them change a flight for me that was booked thru Orbitz although it was a long drawn out affair.


----------



## bellesgirl (Sep 30, 2006)

Pat H said:
			
		

> What I would do is call AA with both AA record locators. Explain the situation and see if they will reroute them through DFW. Ask AA if 30 minutes is a legal connection at ORD. If it isn't, they should change the flights with no problems. I just had them change a flight for me that was booked thru Orbitz although it was a long drawn out affair.



The dates are 12/17 (Sunday) returning 12/24.  The flight from DCA arrives in Chicago at 10:00am and departs at 10:35.  There is a problem with the return too (which is through Dallas to IAD), but not as bad.  They have allocated 70 minutes to get your bags, clear customs and make the connection.  However there is another flight 30 minutes later to DCA.

As for calling AA that is the problem.  My son does not have a locator code for AA just for Mexicana or Orbitz.  His girlfriend had one for AA.


----------

